# 10 round mag for pt145?



## wood165 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, new to this forum and this question has probably been asked before but can't find it so will ask anyway. I recently got a PT 145 Millenium Pro and am susposed to be able to put 10 rounds in the mag which I did but the mag won't seat fully. It does with 9 rounds tho.
What am I doing wrong?


----------

